# I think there's something wrong with me



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey everybodyOkay, for months now I have been isolating myself. Like, I don't like going out, when I come home from school I never go anywhere. When the weekend rolls around, I don't like going out, anywhere. I just stay home in my room doing nothing but stay on the computer, listen to music and draw.Now, I noticed it's kind of getting weirder and weirder. I have no idea if there's something wrong with me. Now, I don't like being around family. I can't stand them. I don't even like being with my friends anymore. I can't stand to sit with them or talk, if they have any problems or need advice, all I think is "Uh.. I don't care" I don't tell them that but I definately think that! Now, it's just people in general. I don't like being around people, I don't like being in class with all of the other students. It's just.. I don't even know!I notice now, that, whenever I go to school, or have to go out to the store or something. I think I get nervous, I mean, I don't have sweaty hands from being nervous or anything, my mind doesn't isn't saying "Hey! I'm nervois!" but, my stomach starts to hurt when I'm on my way to school or if I have to go out somewhere.I hope this doesn't have anything to do with my medication, it says nothing about this! What could it be? Is it related to IBS? If anyone could help, that would be great!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is Zelnorm the medicine you're taking? This sounds like depression/anxiety to me. I had feelings of isolation that were difficult for me, so I saw a psychiatrist. Turns out my D was caused by anxiety! Now on Xanax and Effexor and haven't had bouts of D in 9 months. Take care.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, I am taking Zelnorm. Do you think it's the medication?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, This is interesting. I wonder about the Z because I have noticed that since I've been taking Zelnorm (about 5-6 weeks now) I've been more anxious with racing thoughts. It's like I'm sort of vaguely hypomanic with lots of thougths running through my mind all of the time. I feel sort of anxious too so I've been taking small doses of klonopin (it is like Xanax). I think if I told my internist I was feeling this way he would just think I was a little nutty. I am 48 and going through menopause so I am a little nutty! You sound very young so I can see this would be a real problem. I posted on the zelnorm board that I was feeling this way and wondered if it could be from the Z but didn't really get responses. Are you taking any antidepressants?I really want to know if a side effect of the Z is anxiety! Great, that's all we need! Good luck. I wish I could answer your question. Have you thought about going off of the Z for awhile to see if you stop feeling that way?


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not taking anything else except Zelnorm and just stool softeners. I was off Zelnorm for a couple of days since I had to wait to get my refill of it and during those couple of days, or a week I think it was.. I didn't go to the washroom and my stomach was hurting me more then with the medication. Someone also told me that, because I'm always sick, that maybe it could be that I'm always so drained when the day is over and I just feel that way. But it's every single day!48 eh? I'm 16.Thanks for replying


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Cinna,I've been in the same situation. I naturally became more isolated over time, but that was the result of the people I care about holding me at an arm's length. At this point, I really don't like people all that much. I spend most of my time with animals.Whether this is purely emotional or due to medication, I'm not sure. I was on a high dosage of anti-seizure medication in the fall, which did a lot of damage.Christy


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Cinna, my heart really goes out to you because you are so young to be dealing with this. I have a 16 year old daughter that suffers from OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder)--it is an anxiety related disorder. I HATE IT FOR HER and wish I could take it on myself! She takes Lexapro--an antidepressant that helps with the OCD and anxiety. Maybe you would consider talking to your doc about this because many of your symptoms sound like not only anxiety but perhaps depression too. Could you get an appt with a psychiatrist for an evaluation? Please keep posting and let us know how you're doing. Tiss


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

cinna...could be the zelnorm, drugs can have unexpected affects on different people...like my brother was taking acutane for his skin and he started developing becoming more violent and angry...but, cinna, it could also be an anxiety issue...i definitely have problems feeling very irritable towards people...and often just not caring what they are saying...but this is usually when i'm having a lot of ibs symptoms--the discomfort takes so much attention, it's hard to socialize when you feel that way...


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting Christy. Being with animals huh? I have a cat and a dog, except I don't like them around me. I always keep my door closed at night so they can't come in my room and sleep on my bed.--Tiss, I don't know if I can get an appointment with a psychiatrist or not.. my parents aren't exactly the best parents around, and I'm not saying this because I'm a teenager, but it's true. I told them how I feel and they just brush it off, I think they don't believe me or maybe they just don't like accepting the fact that there may be something wrong.Anyways, I'm still waiting to go see a psycologist to get assessments done to see if I have ADD and learning disabilities.---minimum, you think it could be the medication? I know people have different reaction to medication and stuff. But if it is the medication, I can't exactly just stop taking it..--Quick question to everyone.. what is the difference between a psycologist and a psychiatrist?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Psychiatrist is an MD or DO (medical or osteopathic doctor)--bachelors degree, then 4 years of medical school, then 3 years for a psychiatry residency. A psychologist has a PhD (doctorate degree) in psychology--no medical degree. Glad to hear you are seeing a psychologist for an assesment. She/he can refer you to a medical doctor if you need follow up with medication.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Ohhh... okay. Thanks for explaining that


----------



## amanda1979 (Jun 12, 2004)

Cinna,I hope that things start to turn around for you soon!! I am now 24 yrs old and have felt the way you have described. It start when I was about 18-19yrs old. I went to the dr. and he told me it was nothing..... After about 2 yrs. of feeling in the dumps and not interested in anything around me (friends, family, work, school, etc) I went back to the dr. and told him he had to do something. He gave me a self test for depression ( asked me some questions about how I was feeling) and determined i was suffering from depression and anxiety. I was then given a referral to a physchiatrist through my local mental health services agency and di cognitive behavioural management as well as physcotherapy ( basically seeing a shrink). I now know that a lot of the way I was feeling (ibs symptoms, not being interested in things) had a lot to do with things that I never would have thought would have. Don't worry, I didn't come from the best family either!!! My mother is great but not very sympathetic about my emotional feelings of depression and anxiety ( she thinks it is all in my head but its not !!) and my father hasn't really been around since I was 2yrs old. So I understand it isn't easy when you don't grow up in the so called "perfect world"!! (although I know some people have it worse than I did).I also take Zelnorm and have noticed an increase of anxiety but as far as my stomach and bowels go it is helping!! (as with u). I would suggest going and seeing a psychiatrist rather than a psychologist because the psychiatrist can help you with medication and underlying reasons for your feelings. And please don't worry about any stigma about seeing a shrink.....it could be the best thing that ever happened to u!! it was for me!!! Please let me know how u r doing!!!Good Luck,Amanda


----------



## DivaMom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey, Cinna,So sorry you're going through all this. Have you been diagnosed with IBS? Stress and anxiety about the tummy will make you want to hide. Just being 16 (PMS, grades, friends, no freedom yet, etc etc)with dorky parents can zap your energy and give you an upset tummy. The family of a teenager always loses its collective IQ or any coolness they might have once had. It's NORMAL, and it's usually temporary. Just be kinder to them than they are to you. I was 29 and a new mother when IBS hit. It didn't get bad until this year, and my personality really went down. My teenager will tell you I actually have no personality, but that's just him.







I've been on Zelnorm for 10 days, and today was my first almost "normal" day. I've been fighting depression (yeah, it's a fight) since I was 14. Depression runs in families, and it's hard to enjoy anything when you are in the black "leave me alone" cloud.Please check with a school nurse or counselor. They will listen to you and do their best to help you, and they can help your family understand what you need. Maybe an aunt or friend's mother?Please post again, or email us. You're not alone in the battle. Be a Warrior Woman! Hey, that's a good nickname. Maybe I'll change mine... nah.((hugs))DivaMomsuzanneliles###cox-internet.com


----------

